# Top Water Baits on the Surf



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I read all posts daily because I am trying to learn more about surf fishing. I have read some posts about using topwater baits from the beach. My question is, what types of baits can I cast from the beach with a reasonable distance. I know that I can cast a 3 or 4 ounce lead but just curious as to what I can do with a top water bait. I only get to go 2 weeks a year and dont have a boat so I am stuck on the beach. I have caught lots of fish on live baits but have been reading that artificial baits are an alternative. Thanks for all of the informative posts,, have learned alot, just wishing I was on the beach everyday.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

my two personal favorites are a Cordell pencil popper and a Tsunami talking popper .


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks baitcaster, I found the Tsunami is various sizes and colors, even have a 4 ounce. Does the color make a lot of diffference, is the 4 ounce 8 inch too big or would the 6 inch 2 1/4 be ok.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I only have exp. with the 5", with it I catch blues and skipjacks . I use the silver/chrome patterns 

but when the fish are really busting the bait the color probably doesn't matter .



I'd say if you're good at slinging the really big poppers - go for it . who knows what you might entice .


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

CroixBum,

I'll be down there the second week of September. I'm on the beach just before daybreak and/or at tide changes. My main weapon is a 7' spinning rod rated for 8-17lb line. If the fish are feeding on or near the surface I'll be casting a 1/4th oz Johnson Sprite spoon in either a silver or gold. Like another angler has already posted, if the fish are really getting after it, throw anything amongst them. I've sometimes had to roam up and down the beach to locate fish. Also, you want to be able to make long casts. I do not recommend using line heavier than 12lb. and a 20lb flurocarbon bite leader or 20lb flexible steel/wire bite leader. Also, the lures already mentioned are good as well as the zara spook and the chug bug as far as staying on the surface. Lures that sink can be kept close to the surface by simply keeping your rod tip way up. I have a new 8' TFO spinnning rod that has a fast action that I'm looking forward to trying for some extra distance. Also I use the US Reel 240SX Supercastor reel. Hope you do well.


----------

